# Designed New Digit Archive, Download it here



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jan 27, 2009)

Update
Thanks for your support! The Digit Archive has been included in the July issue 2009 of the Digit Magazine 
W00T!

Added an Auto-Update feature to version 2.0.Now the Archive database will be updated from the internet. All previous users are requested to download the latest version.
__________________________________________________________________________________
On this extended weekend I have been able to make an application which works like The Original Digit Archive. I've used Microsoft Visual Basic 6 for designing the front end and connected it with Microsoft Access.

Updated to July 2009. Here is the download link.
*files.getdropbox.com/u/1311758/My Digit Archive v2.zip

The Zip contains two files :

    * My Digit Archive v2.exe
    * Archive.mbd

My Digit Archive

    * Allows user to search the database according to Name, Month & Category.
    * Displays the Details of the selected Software as : Month, Category & Year in which it was published.
    * Source of my Database was monthly Contents uploaded on the Forum. So, Keeping the source in mind I couldn't implement the Type & Size of software.

Update
Provided a both Automatic and manual update through which the user can update the Database each Month. I Update my Database and offer it as a download from the Internet for other users.

Known Bugs
Presently Two in The Manual Update section, Archive works flawlessly :

   1. Insert New Data: During Manual updation, The name cannot have ' (apostrophe). If it is entered, The Program crashes and exits. I guess its related to the 'String' during SQL insertion messing up.

   2. Insert New Data : The Software names are separated using a NextLine. So, it is important to leave an extra Line after the last software name.

I'm currently doing BCA (3rd Year), All comments and suggestions are welcome...

*files.getdropbox.com/u/1311758/My Digit Archive v2.zip


----------



## mrintech (Jan 27, 2009)

Great


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks

If u are from Open Source Team...Do upload the source code.. I know fairly VB6 n can help u in certain things at least


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty useful! Thanks, mate!


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 27, 2009)

Great Job. Keep it going!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent matey.
Keep it up.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 27, 2009)

Great work mate!!


----------



## Coool (Jan 27, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Great Job. Keep it going!



+1


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone,
I've submitted it to Digit and the work is still going on.
After its done, I might distribute the Source to all readers.


----------



## anotherlogic (Jan 28, 2009)

good yaar it was really good but wat i got is like few of the exceptions were left unhandled which becomes a major drawback for an application.............so go on programming but keep handling errors..................for you bro ...........good job


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jan 29, 2009)

anotherlogic said:


> good yaar it was really good but wat i got is like few of the exceptions were left unhandled which becomes a major drawback for an application.............so go on programming but keep handling errors..................for you bro ...........good job



I'll handle the exceptions, thanks. Will iron out the issues


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 6, 2009)

amazing work...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 12, 2009)

just want to ask the database has dvd and cd both or only dvds database


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Feb 12, 2009)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> just want to ask the database has dvd and cd both or only dvds database



The database has softwares of both CD/DVD alongwith other DVDs which come alongwith special issues.
It doesn't contain Games, Trailer, Music and Movies though. Making the database was very time consuming process so i left the above mentioned things.

My source for the software index , as mentioned earlier remains Feedback Section of the Digit forum.


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Mar 7, 2009)

Added DVD Contents of March 2009!


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

It was good but the the Digit Archive which comes with Digit is more user-friendly. But very good job done.


----------



## Nasimrawat (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for this vaibhav.Kanwal


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice done...I think it will be easier to add more database through this method...correct me if I am wrong...but one thing you can improve is by adding some images to make it more user friendly...like the current DA...but nice programming btw...


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice work. Now it will be easier to find what soft is on what disc.

One question : Do I need to have access or open office base installed to use this app ?

I was getting the famous RS sh|t ( your ip is already downloading a file & you have to wait xxx mins ). I was able to download the file after 30 mins of waiting. So I compressed & uploaded it on media fire :

*File Name : Digit Archive - Vaibhav.rar
Size : 113.43 KB
Download Link* : *www.mediafire.com/?jnfgzvxyytc

*Here is the virustotal scan result* : *www.virustotal.com/analisis/8ad7da0431caa0a9c953766311370e67

Now you guys don't have to wait for downloading this file


----------



## toofan (Mar 27, 2009)

GReat work by vibhav and very helpful work by topgear.


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Mar 28, 2009)

@topgear
No you do not need any Access or Open Office installed to use Digit Archive.
Thanks for uploading it to mediafire
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@toofan
Thanks for appreciation


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice software. Dude do you need any help regarding adding even more to archive? There are many programmers here and we can build together if you can make your software opensource .
We could interact together at digitarchive.sourceforge.com (I a bit more ambitious)
This gives us a chance to develop software to aid our favorite mag.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2009)

vaibhav.Kanwal said:


> @topgear
> No you do not need any Access or Open Office installed to use Digit Archive.
> Thanks for uploading it to mediafire



I've figured that out. I've vista x64 edition installed where there is no office apps is installed & your software worked perfectly on that.

Anyway, thanks for replying.


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks @vamsi360
I do plan to make it open source once digit publishes it. After its on the DVD I'll upload the Source code too.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2009)

Buddy - can you add license type of the apps provided in digit dvds to your soft ?
So it will be easier for us to determine which type of license a particular software has ?


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (May 24, 2009)

@Topgear

I pointed out in the first post. The source of the database is Digit Forum where the digit team posts only the software names and their categories. I need to have the size and type of the software only then can I add it in the Archive. I hope you understand.

I have been following up with them for the past 4 months but I dont know whats taking them so long to include it in DVD.


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (May 24, 2009)

Updated Digit Archive to May 2009!

Guys could you please ask Digit to include this application in their next issue. I've been trying to do it since the past 4 months but nothing fruitful has emerged till yet.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2009)

vaibhav.Kanwal said:


> @Topgear
> 
> I pointed out in the first post. The source of the database is Digit Forum where the digit team posts only the software names and their categories. I need to have the size and type of the software only then can I add it in the Archive. I hope you understand.
> 
> I have been following up with them for the past 4 months but I dont know whats taking them so long to include it in DVD.



I understood buddy. Thanks for updating it to the May 09 version 

BTW, buddy why don't you upload to mediafire or similar sites so that share ip users like me don't have to face the famous RS waiting bug 

Here is the mediafirelink : *www.mediafire.com/file/qcdhd2mjom3/Digit_Archive_-_Vaibhav.rar

Size : 123.66 KB


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's some good news. I've been told by Digit that My Digit Archive will be included in the next month's issue. 
June 2009
*www.mediafire.com/file/myuaz32zk2y/My Digit Archive.zip


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ Now that's great. Congrats


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys!
Thanks for your support! The Digit Archive has been included in the July issue 2009 of the Digit Magazine 
W00T!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 2, 2009)

Great news.


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2009)

This is really great.

Hearty Congrats man.


----------



## anindya56 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yea nice work.
Hats off to Vaibhab Kanwal.....
But some problems downloading from MediaFire website
So uploaded it to some other sites...
Below are the links

*rapidshare.com/files/251063967/DigitArchive-anindya56_gmail.com.zip
*www.4shared.com/file/115535699/d12cff64/DigitArchive-anindya56gmailcom.html
*www.megaupload.com/?d=HGX7TB40
*www.filefactory.com/file/aha2h1a/n/DigitArchive-anindya56_gmail_com_zip
*www.ziddu.com/download/5442374/DigitArchive-anindya56gmail.com.zip.html

Hope it will help others.....
Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ Nice work buddy 

*vaibhav.Kanwal* - keep up the good work buddy. Waiting for the July 2009 version


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jul 3, 2009)

Updated Digit Archive with July 2009 database.
Added Auto Update feature in version 2.0

Download
*files.getdropbox.com/u/1311758/My Digit Archive v2.zip


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2009)

Now this one feature is really useful. It will save us from downloading newer version each month & now you have uploaded it on a good website. No probs in downloading. Keep on the great work buddy 

BTW, you should state here that after extracting the archive a user should rename the *My Digit Archive v2.ex_* to *My Digit Archive v2.exe*
& you should also include a readme file with the archive with instruction & a little info about you


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jul 3, 2009)

@TopGear

Thanks a ton buddy for pointing out the .ex_ thing. I had changed the extension before sending it to Digit via mail, forgot to change it back.

I've corrected the link. Its all right now. Thanks again. I'll work on the ReadMe file and include one.


----------



## iamnoob (Jul 4, 2009)

vaibhav.Kanwal said:


> Update
> Thanks for your support! The Digit Archive has been included in the July issue 2009 of the Digit Magazine
> W00T!
> 
> ...




Voted for all 3 options


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all!

Its been some time since I made Digit Archive for the readers. It was well received on the Forum but going by last few issues of the magazine it seems people have not found it useful.

To be frank, the only feature which it lacks compared to the Old Digit Archive is the description of the applications. The reason why its impossible for me to include the same with each software is that Digit itself does not provide the description on the Forum.

So there is no way in which this can be updated. Moreover, I am sure you all would understand that I wont be copy pasting description for each software from each month's DVDs which contains approx 200 software.

It was quite disheartening to read the comment of Mr. RS Bhattacharya in particular where he claims that the Archive is useless and Digit may have not even tested it before releasing it in the DVDs and how a novice is not worth finding a place in Digit's Software.

A lot of effort goes into making any software application. If Mr. Bhattacharya can offer to improve the same, I'll be glad to share my Source Code among all readers of Digit through this forum.

I plan to release the source code of my version if there are people willing to work on improving the same. What do you say guys?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 1, 2009)

do not be disheartened....sometimes fools do try to outsmart the genius....i am also using your archive & its perfect for me...its only the lazy fatsos that need the descriptions....when i find what i want i just insert the dvd & read the description there...& i've never felt this to be any inconvenience.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2009)

@ vaibhav.Kanwal - *your digit archive software is one of the best replacement* of the original .net based old digit archive. I'm using it very frequently. Keep up the great work.

BTW, waiting for October 09 Archive - finger crossed


----------

